# Feedback!



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, i just finished my first template, its noting special and its badly made.
However, i would like some feedback on what to improve on, ETC ETC
Thanks a bunch

(I know the proportions are wrong)





  








First attempt




__
Individual


__
Nov 29, 2013




I'm fully aware that the proportions are messed up,






Thanks.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks a whole lot like one of the A+ models or a GKJ rabbit stopper, both tried and true designs.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

August West said:


> Looks a whole lot like one of the A+ models or a GKJ rabbit stopper, both tried and true designs.


The bb shooter, one of my christmas presents :ups:


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks pretty good except for the proportions.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This looks like you're going for boardcut. Why don't you try and get some thick corrugated cardboard and a sharp cutter and try out the forms your hand can comfortably hold, even cutting two layers and glueing them together to get the right thickness? If you seal the edges with gaffer tape it should feel like a serious slingshot and then you can optimize the outline leading to your first template.

Cheers, M.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

:yeahthat: great idea. Save time and a lot of wasted wood.

As far as your design, looks like it would make a fine slingshot (once in good proportion). Shorten the forks a little and thicken out the handle and you're good to go.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, also. Great great idea M,

I got loads of shipping boxes around I could use. Thanks!

I tried again and the proportions were a bit more realistic





  








Type 2




__
Individual


__
Nov 29, 2013


__
1



Second attempt at a template.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

What you've evolved into now looks a lot like Jeorg Sprave's Rambone.


----------

